# [SOLVED] Can't connect to wireless network with windows 7



## jtravers (Dec 26, 2009)

My son just opened his Dell Inspiron 1545 with windows 7 64bit Christmas morning.

Unfortunately it will not connect to our home wireless system

WE have Verizon DSL with a Westell Versalink 327w router
We have 2 desktops with XP and a laptop with Vista that effortlessly connect, but with windows 7 the network is identified, but can't connect.

A call to Dell technical service resulted in the report that my hardware is fine.
A transfer to software support informed me that probably the router settings needed to be adjusted but to proceed would be $129
I am shocked that Dell can't help me for free on the first day that the computer is turned on, certainly disappointing my son on christmas, and frustrating me.

I have the pdf manual for the router which is of no help.
westell.com tells me that verizon is responsible for support.
The verizon 24/7 support is "unavailable at this time" (oxymoronic)

Microsoft informs me there will be a fee for a solution.

Can anybody help improve my son's Christmas, without a charge?

Thanks
JT


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Can't connect to wireless network with windows 7*








and welcome to the Forum

What exactly happens when you have it search for available networks?


----------



## jtravers (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Can't connect to wireless network with windows 7*

Thanks Rich,

I get the reply "Windows was unable to connect to (myhomenetwork)"
with an option to troubleshoot

When I choose that option I get a status bar followed by instructions to turn off the router wait ten seconds and turn back on.
Check to see if problem was fixed results in the screen "Toubleshooting was unable ..."
and a box that says "Problem with wireless adapter or access point"

Dell tecnical service suggesting using the reset button, which resulted in loss of my entire network access for all computers but I was able to re-establish it for my other computers through the router software.

FYI-a cable from the new inspiron laptop to the router results in network access, but I really need to get the wireless part going for my son.

Thanks again
John


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Can't connect to wireless network with windows 7*

Does it give you the box to imput the security code?

What router software did you use to connect the others?


----------



## jtravers (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Can't connect to wireless network with windows 7*

forgive me if my terminology( for software) is not precise.

I corrected the router reset connection problem by going to the 192.168.1.1 address which gives me the router settings(software?), then I think I recreated a profile, which returned me to my baseline status.

No request for security code (It is an unsecure network)


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Can't connect to wireless network with windows 7*

If it is unsecured, there should be no reason it will not connect . . I would start over by deleteing all wireless connections ( In Network COnnections, Wireless Tab ) and reboot . . see if it connect then.

If that does not work, I would go to a free hotspot and see if I can connect there


----------



## jtravers (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Can't connect to wireless network with windows 7*

It seems to connect to the neighbor's weak wireless signal

I'll try the deleting connections suggestions

Thank you, again


----------



## jtravers (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Can't connect to wireless network with windows 7*

no luck deleting and rebooting

As mentioned the Dell folks seem to think a setting on the router needed to be made, but I don't know enough about it


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Can't connect to wireless network with windows 7*

It must be your router if it connects to neighbors. What Brand and Model is the router?

When you reset the router, did you have to enter a username and password to lot onto DSL? anything else?


----------



## jtravers (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Can't connect to wireless network with windows 7*

Thanks for all your help

I was able to contact a Verizon support person this morning

The Westell Versalink 327w router provided to me by Verizon in 2004, needed to be upgraded remotely by the service technician.

I now have full functionality with Windows 7

If there is a better place to post this for the benefit of others, please let me know, and I will

Thanks again
JT


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Can't connect to wireless network with windows 7*

Thanks for reporting back . . I'll move this to the Networking Forum where it might be usefull for others.


----------

